#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Ищу буддистов в Азербайджане

## Сева

День добрый. Уважаемые форумчане, ищу буддистов в Азербайджане: в Баку и Гяндже. Буду благодарна если ответите .

----------

Bob (13.04.2013), Eugeny (13.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.04.2013), Германн (18.04.2013), Елмин (15.05.2017), Нар (14.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Я недавно в медитационном тхеравадинском центре встретила двух иранцев, пару. Очень прилежно практиковали. Так что не отчаивайтесь.

----------

Bob (17.04.2013), Наталья (17.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> День добрый. Уважаемые форумчане, ищу буддистов в Азербайджане: в Баку и Гяндже. Буду благодарна если ответите .


Анар Саламов
Орхан
Grace

----------

Елмин (15.05.2017)

----------


## Фил

Воистину достойные последователи Ликурга!

Анар Саламов
Регистрация 16.08.2012
Последняя активность 16.08.2012 22:58
Всего сообщений 8

Орхан
Регистрация 14.01.2003
Последняя активность 15.01.2003 18:22
Всего сообщений 1

Grace
Регистрация 15.06.2010
Последняя активность 05.07.2010 07:55
Всего сообщений 2

----------


## Сева

Спасибо за поддержку.

----------

Елмин (15.05.2017)

----------


## Германн

Буддийские центры есть в Турции (стране с родственным азербайджанскому языком): http://www.buddhanet.info/wbd/country.php?country_id=68

----------

Нар (14.08.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013)

----------


## Нар

Есть

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Доброе время суток Нар. простите что беспокою, вы нашли буддистов в Азербайджане? Когда я был в миру и жил в Москве у меня были знакомые буддисты азербайджанцы. Hо они были из дзогчен общины. B фейсбуке есть их координаты если вам надо




надпись на арабском  -  Намо тасса Бхагавато Арахато Самма Самбуддаса. Намо Буддая Намо Дхармая Намо Сангхая

----------

Велеслав (02.09.2013), Нар (18.08.2013), Степан Т (14.08.2013), Топпер- (14.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Только арабские буквы написаны слева направо и раздельно, так что вместо "Намо тасса..." какая-то чепуха получилась. И еще над изображениями Будды написано (так же перековерканно) "На земле и на небе лишь Будда достоин поклонения".

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.08.2013), Велеслав (02.09.2013), Топпер- (14.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Только арабские буквы написаны слева направо и раздельно, так что вместо "Намо тасса..." какая-то чепуха получилась. И еще над изображениями Будды написано (так же перековерканно) "На земле и на небе лишь Будда достоин поклонения".


Странно. Мне настоящий араб антиисламист писал

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Только арабские буквы написаны слева направо и раздельно, так что вместо "Намо тасса..." какая-то чепуха получилась. И еще над изображениями Будды написано (так же перековерканно) "На земле и на небе лишь Будда достоин поклонения".


Алекс, а напишите правильно.

----------


## Alex

> Странно. Мне настоящий араб антиисламист писал.


Такое бывает в некоторых нелокализованных программах — вставляешь арабский текст, а программа его вот так безбожно корячит.




> Алекс, а напишите правильно.


"Намо тасса...": نامو تاسّا بهاگاواتو اراهاتو سامّا سامبودّهاسا

"Намо Буддхая...":
نامو بودّهايا
نامو دهارمايا
(Дхармая)
نامو دهامّايا
(Дхаммая)
نامو سانگهايا

(Я передал все гласные долгими арабскими гласными, как в исходной картинке, что, вообще-то, неправильно: в арабском долгие и краткие гласные различаются. Но тогда надо писать с огласовками — будет время, посмотрю, как арабские буддисты пишут. "Г" в "Бхагавато" передано персидской буквой, потому что в арабском "г" фрикативное, как в украинском. Придыхание в словах "Буддха", "Дхарма" и др. переданы арабским h. "В" в "Бхагавато" передано арабским w. Вообще для транскрипции санскрита или пали лучше пользоваться версией арабского алфавита для урду, т.к. там есть все необходимые буквы, но пока я, к сожалению, в урду не особо силён).




> а напишите


С каких это пор мы на "Вы"?  :Frown:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (15.08.2013), Велеслав (02.09.2013), Дмитрон (15.08.2013), Топпер- (14.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Такое бывает в некоторых нелокализованных программах — вставляешь арабский текст, а программа его вот так безбожно корячит.
> 
> 
> 
> "Намо тасса...": نامو تاسّا بهاگاواتو اراهاتو سامّا سامبودّهاسا
> 
> "Намо Буддхая...":
> نامو بودّهايا
> نامو دهارمايا
> ...


я  от Бханте Паньявудхо подхватил выкать )))
я исправил. проверь пожалуйста

----------

Alex (15.08.2013), Велеслав (02.09.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

> я исправил. проверь пожалуйста


Точно, в программе дело. Опять буковки все перевернулись и развалились. Не парься, я на выходных сам сделаю — у меня программы локализованные.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

В мусульманской стране афишировать свои буддийские взгляды наверно не безопасно. Тем более вешать плакаты буддийского содержания. Азербайджанцы латиницей пользуются.

----------


## Дмитрон

"Эльшад Нуриев – востоковед, работавший в одном из Санкт-Петербургских музеев. Владеет монгольским и китайским языками. Ему прочили хорошую карьеру на этой стезе, он готовился писать докторскую, однако около 10 лет назад в составе одной из экспедиций попал в Тибет. И понял, что это его судьба. Докторская на тему декоративно-прикладного искусства монгольских кочевников была отставлена, и Эльшад поселился в буддийском монастыре на Тибете. Проведя здесь более трех лет, он сам монахом не стал, но его мировоззрение круто изменилось. Вся его работа теперь связана с Тибетом, он практически закончил крупную монографию, связанную с этой страной."

http://azcongress.ru/2011/10/08/ochischenie_karmyi/

Интересная статья. Реальный человек?

----------

Нар (18.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Вот человек с азербайджана на нашу группу Буддийскую подписана https://vk.com/id100725537 ,а так впринципе если есть вконтакте, то есть ещё дополнительно основная группа Буддизм, выбираете в списке участников страну https://vk.com/search?c[country]=5&c[group]=26370&c[name]=1&c[photo]=1&c[section]=people и будет вам счастье

----------

Нар (18.08.2013)

----------


## Нар

Азербайджан - это не Пакистан, Афганистан, Саудовская Аравия и прочие мусульманские страны. Это светская страна с мусульманским большинством, где испокон веков уважали другие религии. Здесь, скорее, реакция будет российской, т.е. не увидят разницу между буддизмом, баптизмом и индуизмом))

----------

Alex (19.08.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.08.2013), Дмитрон (19.08.2013), Степан Т (19.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Нар

Спасибо за информативность всем

----------


## Anthony

Насколько я наслышан от полузнакомого азербайджанца... у вас там вроде даже трезубец Шивы где-то стоит, в виде памятника или инсталляции какой?

----------


## Нар

> Насколько я наслышан от полузнакомого азербайджанца... у вас там вроде даже трезубец Шивы где-то стоит, в виде памятника или инсталляции какой?


Про трезубец Шивы, не в курсе, не интересовалась. Но знаю, что в Баку есть вайшнавский храм и последователей вайшнавизма более трехсот человек

----------

Ашвария (19.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Азербайджан - это не Пакистан, Афганистан, Саудовская Аравия и прочие мусульманские страны. Это светская страна с мусульманским большинством, где испокон веков уважали другие религии. Здесь, скорее, реакция будет российской, т.е. не увидят разницу между буддизмом, баптизмом и индуизмом))


приятно слышать. я вот уверен что в Ереване, мне за рясу навалили бы люлей. Кстати вы в курсе что династия ранних Ильханидов исповедовали буддизм. но потом пришел ислам.

----------

Ашвария (19.08.2013), Велеслав (02.09.2013), Дмитрон (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Насколько я наслышан от полузнакомого азербайджанца... у вас там вроде даже трезубец Шивы где-то стоит, в виде памятника или инсталляции какой?


Да.
Только не в Азербайджане, а в Украине. И не в инсталяции, а в гербе. И не Тришула, а Воля. И не Шивы (хотя это спорно), а Сагайдачного (хотя это не доказано).

----------


## Anthony

> Да.
> Только не в Азербайджане, а в Украине. И не в инсталяции, а в гербе. И не Тришула, а Воля. И не Шивы (хотя это спорно), а Сагайдачного (хотя это не доказано).


Украина-то тут причем? )

----------


## Ашвария

> Украина-то тут причем? )


Для того чтобы ответить, надо видеть то изображение, о котором Вы упомянули.

----------


## Дмитрон

> приятно слышать. я вот уверен что в Ереване, мне за рясу навалили бы люлей.


Неужели настолько опасно для монахов в Ереване?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Неужели настолько опасно для монахов в Ереване?


для иностранцев 100% безопасно. а мне вот навалят люлей пока не устанут

----------

Дмитрон (20.08.2013), Сергей Ч (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да.
> Только не в Азербайджане, а в Украине. И не в инсталяции, а в гербе. И не Тришула, а Воля. И не Шивы (хотя это спорно), а Сагайдачного (хотя это не доказано).


И не Тришула, а Тризуб. И не Шивы, а Падмасамбг'авы  :Wink:

----------

Ашвария (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Нар

> приятно слышать. я вот уверен что в Ереване, мне за рясу навалили бы люлей. Кстати вы в курсе что династия ранних Ильханидов исповедовали буддизм. но потом пришел ислам.


Есть такая горящая гора в Азербайджане (Янар Даг), так вот, в свое время, в зороастрийский Азербайджан, стекались паломники из Индии, которые исповедовали зороастризм. Так вот вполне возможно, что и Буддисты как-то пересекались с тогдашними азербайджанцами))

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.08.2013), Велеслав (02.09.2013), Маркион (02.09.2013), Топпер- (23.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Кстати вы в курсе что династия ранних Ильханидов исповедовали буддизм. но потом пришел ислам.


Ильханиды (Хулагуиды), изначально были монголами-завоевателями мусульманского Востока.

"Гайхату умер в 1295 году, через год после смерти Хубилай-хана. Его трон унаследовал сын Аргуна Газан. Он восстановил ислам в качестве официальной государственной религии государства Хулагуидов и разрушил новые буддийские монастыри. Некоторые ученые утверждают, что отмена Газан-ханом религиозной политики его отца была способом дистанцировать себя от реформ и веры его дяди, а также заявить о своей независимости от монгольского Китая.

Несмотря на приказ разрушить буддийские монастыри, складывается впечатление, что Газан-хан не желал разрушать все связанное с буддизмом. Например, он поручил Рашид ад-Дину написать « Всеобщая история» (араб.  Джами' ат-таварих) c переводом на персидский и арабский языки. В часть труда, посвященную культурам захваченных монголами народов, Рашид ад-Дин включил текст « Жизнь и учения Будды». Чтобы помочь историку в его исследовании, Газан-хан пригласил ко двору Бакши Камалашри – буддийского монаха из Кашмира. Как и более ранний труд аль-Кермани, труд Рашида представил буддизм в легко понятной для мусульман форме. Например, Будда назывался пророком, дэвы назывались ангелами, а Мара – Дьяволом.

Рашид ад-Дин сообщил, что в его время в Иране были распространены одиннадцать буддийских текстов, переведенных на арабский, включая тексты махаяны, такие как « Сутра об устройстве чистой земли блаженства» (санскр. Сукхавативьюха сутра, повествующая о чистой земле будды Амитабхи; «Подробное описание счастливой земли»), « Сутра о расположении, подобном плетеной корзине» (санскр. Карандавьюха сутра, сутра об Авалокитешваре – воплощении сострадания) и « Разъяснение о Майтрейи» (санскр. Майтрейявьякарана, текст о будде Майтрейе – грядущем будде и воплощении любви). Эти тексты, несомненно, были среди переведенных под покровительством Аббасидских халифов в багдадском «Доме знаний», основанном в VIII столетии.

Рашид ад-Дин закончил свой исторический труд в 1305 году, в период правления приемника Газана – Олджейту. Тем не менее, создается впечатление, что в Иране все еще встречались буддийские монахи, по крайней мере до того как в 1316 году умер Олджейту, поскольку монахи безуспешно пытались добиться возвращения правителя к буддизму. Следовательно, по крайней мере до этого времени буддийские монахи все еще пересекали территорию Афганистана по пути в Чагатайский улус и, возможно, их по-прежнему радушно принимали при Чагатайском дворе.

В 1321 году Чагатайская империя распалась на две части. Западный Чагатайский улус включал Согдиану и Афганистан. С самого начала его ханы приняли ислам. Государство Хулагуидов в Ираке распалось на части в 1336 году. Начиная с этого времени ничто не указывает на присутствие буддизма в Афганистане. Буддизм продержался на территории Афганистана почти девятнадцать веков. Тем не менее, буддийские знания не погибли. В 1364 году Западный Чагатайский улус завоевал Тимур (Тамерлан), а в 1385 году он также завоевал небольшое государство-преемник Ильханата Хулагуидов. Сын и наследник Тимура Шахрух поручил историку Хафизи-Абру написать на персидском « Собрание летописей» (араб. « Маджма ат-таварих»). Исторический труд, законченный Хафизи-Абру в 1425 году в столице Шахруха – Герате (Афганистан), содержит упоминания о буддизме в манере, напоминающей труд Рашида ад-Дина, написанный за сто лет до этого."

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._buddhism.html

----------

Велеслав (02.09.2013)

----------

